# Keycard not needed to "start" car?



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

So I lost my phone a few days ago, so ive had to resort to the key card as my primary key for the time being. I have noticed that once I unlock my car with the keycard, I do NOT need it to "start" the car. I can put the keycard straight into my pocket without touching the cup holder and the car goes into drive. Has anyone else noticed this? Tesla must have updated the software i guess?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Keycard + doorframe = car enabled to drive for approx 2 minutes, same as using the app to enable remote driving.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Frully said:


> Keycard + doorframe = car enabled to drive for approx 2 minutes, same as using the app to enable remote driving.


And = double-click on the key fob.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Caulin said:


> Tesla must have updated the software i guess?


this is how it has been - you are just getting in and stepping on the brake before the timer runs out


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I used this this past weekend for a confused valet that never has used the card before. While they are going to get the car you can unlock it and start it to make it idiot proof.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> I used this this past weekend for a confused valet that never has used the card before. While they are going to get the car you can unlock it and start it to make it idiot proof.


Wait you can unlock AND start the car from the Tesla app??


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Caulin said:


> Wait you can unlock AND start the car from the Tesla app??


Yes - from anywhere in the world - let anyone drive your car. Check the "controls" screen.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

GDN said:


> Yes - from anywhere in the world - let anyone drive your car. Check the "controls" screen.


Well im learning all kinds of things! I get my new iphone in the mail today, so I will check it out. Also, I know a lot of people have bad luck withthe "phone as key" or at least they did when the car was new. But mine works 99.99% of the time. I love it! one of the best features of this car for me.


----------



## Seans1 (Jul 8, 2019)

So what's the point of putting the card flat on the card reader? To be able to drive if put into drive after the 2 minutes?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Seans1 said:


> So what's the point of putting the card flat on the card reader? To be able to drive if put into drive after the 2 minutes?


Correct. If the car is unlocked, but not driven, then it is an extra layer of security/protection after 2 minutes. If you unlock and get right in and drive, then all is good.


----------

